# need some advice!



## 0n3way

So I met this great guy and we gotten know each other over the summer but the problem is the whole time I pretended to be someone else do to varies reasons. We recently cut ties with one another. Now I can stop thinking about him and think he potential might be someone I could see myself with. So what should I do? Should I tell him the truth who I really am and everything else and risk making a fool of myself? Or should I let it go and do nothing?


----------

